# Pony by a Nose



## jstuedle (Jul 7, 2007)

We took a little trip to the local state park yesterday. They have a horse stable and pony rides for the Grandkids. I think I had more fun than the kids did. Hope this makes you smile.


----------



## noescape (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh wow thats awesome! I love it..


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Jul 7, 2007)

Thats freaking adorable!


----------



## jstuedle (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks, I had fun. It was a cute little pony and very friendly. Just an adorable little guy.


----------



## geminigrl24 (Jul 10, 2007)

I love it


----------



## MorningDusk (Jul 20, 2007)

How adorable!  That pony is a cutie!


----------



## neea (Jul 29, 2007)

My favorite thing about horses is the short hairs just above their lips. It's so soft.
And you gotta love all the long stray hairs randomly placed about as well 
: D


----------



## jstuedle (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone, glad you liked it. Hopefully it brought a smile to your day.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice. I hope you could walk away smiling too and not cursing after the next frame where the horse licked the front of you lens


----------

